# Pregnant



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

Shes getting big i cant tell how far along she is tho. Any tips on how to tell


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

At about week 3 she will balloon out. There are a few pictures of my pregnant rat under I think Delilah is pregnant in this section as well as roxy&cali pics under oh my....rat gestation is about 21 days you need a birthing tank soon


----------



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

I already have everything set up. Thank you.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

When was she exposed to a male?


----------



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

Lat time she had contact with my males was about a week and a half, 2 weeks maybe. Im not sure


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Start checking for signs of hairloss around the nipples.


----------

